# Software > OpenWrt >  OpenWRT question

## aggelidis

Γεια σε όλους,

είμαι καινούριος σε ότι αφορά τα ασύρματα δίκτυα και θα ήθελα να κάνω την εξής ερώτηση:

Έχω ένα asus wl-500g premium υπάρχει τρόπος για να το κάνω να στήλει dissacosiation frame σε έναν client?

ευχαριστώ για τον κόπο σας
-νικος

----------


## basos

> Εεεε, γειά σας, μήπως μπορείτε να μου πείτε πως μπορώ να ανοίξω την κλειδαριά του γείτονα ;

----------

